# ماكينة الدرفيل اليدوي



## معتز حجى (13 يناير 2007)

Manually operated machines with a symmetrically placed rolls which enables pre-bending of the workpiece. The setting of the bending roll is stepless via a worm gear. The bending roll can also be set diagonally for taper bending. The lower and rear rolls have four different grooves for the bending of wire inserts. Machines are 
offered as bench models, with a stand available as optional equipment. 
you can know mor about it at:
www.cadsoul.com


----------



## احمد محمود. (13 يناير 2007)

لسه بتصفحة


----------



## هاله الشيخ (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haythemvip (11 مارس 2009)

برجاء ارسال رسم ببرنامج الانفينتور او يونى جرافيك لبعض الماكينات المصممه


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------

